# nilocd



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

Have just joined forum.
Has anyone any information on the LT trawler WFP, not the wooden one, the steel vessel built at Richards Ironworks in 1949. I am interested in the engineeering aspect. I know she had an AK Diesel and understand the propellor was variable pitch. I think the winch was in the first instance hydraulic but had to be changed to belt drive after failing to heave the trawl.
Any pics or diagrams of the engine room layout would be appreciated.
Colin


----------

